
Using Blockchain to Short Circuit Recidivism - RBBronson123
Last summer, I announced the launch of 70MillionJobs, a YC for-profit platform for helping Americans with criminal records find jobs. We&#x27;ve grown our community of active job-seekers to over a million, and have placed hundreds of people in jobs. 
Today, I&#x27;d like to share that we&#x27;re launching an ICO in support of our mission.<p>Corporate America has millions of unfilled jobs, yet they have a negative bias towards hiring people with criminal records. Millions of formerly incarcerated men and women desperately need a job, yet the jobs generally available are frequently awful, paying minimum wage.<p>Utilizing blockchain technology, we&#x27;ve developed a program that incentivizes companies to hire those with records while simultaneously incentivizing these folks to accept and retain employment, and avoid re-arrest, thereby tackling recidivism head-on.<p>Our 70M Coin unlocks this potential in an elegant and efficient manner (we believe). For accredited investors, the White Paper is available at 70MCoin.com. Questions? Contact Richard@70MillionJobs.com
======
actuallyrizzn
Mark Hopkins, CTO here. Happy as well to answer any technology questions.

WP Link: [http://www.70mcoin.com/assets/Whitepaper-
compressed-4eee04cb...](http://www.70mcoin.com/assets/Whitepaper-
compressed-4eee04cb4ced96fbf87db2a0e31758efd0ddec6e75d3763f15f4fb8a11e52409.pdf)

------
Josh70M
Co-author of whitepaper here, welcome any feedback and thoughts! Or questions!

